# My Movie Meese! *WARNING- IMAGE HEAVY*



## aubbiekins (Jan 16, 2012)

Lol since I'm a huge nerd and this is my first litter, I named all of them after movie/TV characters!

Since I have no idea about colors and stuff, if you guys could put in your input, that would be greatly appreciated! =D

First the 4 boys-

Eric Northman-









James Potter-









Jack Sparrow-









Indiana Jones- 









Now the 5 girls!

Lizbeth Salander-









Lily Luna Potter-









Lavender Brown- 









Katniss Everdeen-









Bellatrix Lestrange-









I will post more later!

Thanks for ya'lls help!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Aw so pretty! Eric, James, Jack, Lizbeth, Lily and Bellatrix are all pied (James, Jack, Lizbeth and Bellatrix are black pied, but not sure about the others).
What are their parents? Indiana, Lavendar and Katniss (these are all great names btw lol) are really interesting. I'm not sure if they are a sooty recessive yellow or...? And would assume that the other pied are that colour too. Really not great at IDing but thought I would give my input  
Really like them


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i thought they looked more broken tbh and i love James!!! Great names


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought pied and broken are the same? :S


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

'Pied' simply means colour-and-white whilst 'broken' is a show standard describing small, isolated spots placed randomly over the body. Those mice are pied


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

So broken mice are pied, but bred for specific patterns? Just want to get it clear in my mind


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes that's right, and in exactly the same way Dutch is pied, bred for the Dutch pattern.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG I LOVE THOSE NAMES AND THE MICE!! :lol:

PS: is Eric banded?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL!!!! Reading these names was like taking a tour through fiction! I was actually quite proud that I was able to recognize all the names. It's especially funny because I'm just barely reading The Hunger Games for the first time. Nice babies, I think you have a bunch of blacks and recessive yellows.


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I recognise all the names except Katnis Everdeen. Who is (s)he?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Extreme cuteness; I like it! Great pix.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Katniss (two s) is from The Hunger Games. The plant katniss (from which the name comes) is what we call arrowhead around here.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a baby from a blue tan and an argente that looks exactly like Lizbeth, and shes a girl too!

Looks like you have 3 recessive yellows, some pied bees (just call em that), and a few moo cows.


----------

